# BikeYoke #7



## Sackmann (28. Oktober 2018)

Hier geht´s ums BikeYoke #7

Passende Bikes und passende Dämpferlängen:

Specialized Enduro 2017-2019 -> 210x55 (metrisch)

Specialized Turbo Kenevo 2018 -> 216x63
Specialized Turbo Kenevo 2019 -> 216x63

An den oben genannten Bikes erzeugt das Yoke #6 mit den genannten Dämpferlängen originale Geometrie Beim Kenevo mit Einsatz eines 216x63er Luftdämpfers ergibt es ca. +10mm Federweg am Heck im Vergleich zum originalen Coil-Dämpfer.
Beim 17/18/19er Enduro mit 210x55mm Dämpfer entspricht die erzeugte Geometrie dem "low-Setting", der Federweg ist minimal (ca. 4mm), reduziert.


Teilt gerne eure Erfahrungen mit den Enduros und den neu installierten Dämpfern.


----------



## projekt (3. Februar 2021)

Guten Abend Meister Sackmann,


ich bitte um die Angabe der Längen (Mitte Auge - Mitte Schraube) des bikeyokes 7.1

Beim 7.0 habe ich 89,5 mm gemessen, hier passt mir ein 210er RS Super Deluxe Dämpfer mit 2 St. 1,5 mm exzentrischen Buchsen (= 213 mm Dämpferlänge) am besten.

Meine Frage: wie lang ist denn das 7.1 yoke ? Wären es ca. 92,5 mm könnte ich einen 210er Dämpfer mit zentrische Buchsen fahren.

Danke für die Mühe,

Gruß projekt

PS auch ein yoke mit der Stumpjumper/ Levo 2019 flipchip Aufname (15,75 mm) wäre eine klasse Sache. So könnte man persönliche Geometrieänderungen wie flipchip high, flipchip low, oder normale 1/2" Buchse einfach umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (6. Februar 2021)

Anfrage kam doch schon per E-Mail rein, oder?
Aber gerne auch hier nochmal.

Yoke #7 = 90mm
Yoke #7.1 =95mm
Yoke #6 = 105mm
Yoke #6.1 = 100mm


----------



## projekt (6. Februar 2021)

Merci


----------

